# nissan murano 2005



## pat1234 (Feb 24, 2012)

hi 
Ihave a nisssan murano 2005 and i'm looking for the fuse of the rear wipper does anybody cant help me I found three fuse box one behind the dash and two under the hood one near the windshield washer and the other one near the batterie does it have another one somewhere i did not found it


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's no fuse for it. It gets powered directly from the Body Control Module.


----------



## pat1234 (Feb 24, 2012)

does the body control module is the module under the driver seat ?


----------

